# colpo gobbo



## Angel.Aura

Buongiorno a tutti,

In una discussione sul Forum Italiano-Inglese (questa qui) è emersa l'espressione _fare un colpo gobbo_ intesa come fare qualcosa di molto ingiusto e scorretto.
Personalmente ho sempre pensato che il _colpo gobbo_ fosse un colpo di fortuna, una vincita alla lotteria, un bottino miliardario di una rapina, una cosa molto ben riuscita. Insomma: il colpaccio.

Scopro invece sul DeMauro che :


> gobbo:
> 3 agg. BU fig., malriuscito, imperfetto: _è un’impresa nata gobba_, _affare g._



Ora il dubbio è proprio questo: come usate questa espressione?  
La connotazione è negativa o positiva? 
Solo io l'ho sempre usata a sproposito? (accetto anche la dura verità, eh?  )

Grazie a chi mi aiuterà a risolvere il dilemma.


----------



## tie-break

Angel.Aura said:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> l'espressione _fare un colpo gobbo_ intesa come fare qualcosa di molto ingiusto e scorretto.


 
Ciao Angel.Aura 

Io ho sempre dato questa interpretazione, connotazione quindi negativa...


----------



## danalto

Come già detto "di là" anche io ho sempre inteso l'espressione in senso negativo.

Secondo me la tua confusione può essere nata dal fatto che il gobbo, in Italia, "porta fortuna"...da lì, la tua sfrenata fantasia, tio ha fatto arrivare questa conclusione!
Non male!


(_su, su, in fondo hai solo passato tutta la vita a dire il contrario di quello che volevi dire..._)


----------



## Mariano50

Strano, anch'io (naturalmente senza aver mai consultato il De Mauro!) l'ho usato sempre in senso positivo (un colpo più che riuscito al di là delle previsioni!). In Sardegna l'ho sentito sempre con questa semantica.
Sono veramente incuriosito..

Link:http://canali.libero.it/affaritaliani/milano/colpogobboMI15052008.htm


----------



## giovannino

Io l'ho sempre usato nel senso riportato nel Devoto Oli:

_colpo gobbo _successo ingiustificato ottenuto con scaltrezza o anche con slealtà


----------



## ikuko

Io l'ho sempre usato nella sua accezione negativa.Ma non so se è quella giusta.
Ciao ciao.


----------



## Jacksunny

Non è che chi lo usa con connotazione negativa lo confonde per caso con _colpo basso_?

Se mi consentite un commento scherzoso, uno dei miei film cult (in cui la Bellucci ancora non faceva la snob) è "I mitici - Colpo gobbo a Milano". Il film parlava di uno sgangherato gruppo di ladruncoli che tentava un colpo ad una banca, per cui _colpo gobbo_ veniva usato in effetti con l'accezione positiva di _colpo fortunato_ (almeno nelle intenzioni del gruppo).

Detto questo, lascio la parola a commenti di gran lunga più seri


----------



## Earendil81

Ciao a tutti! 



giovannino said:


> Io l'ho sempre usato nel senso riportato nel Devoto Oli:
> 
> _colpo gobbo _successo ingiustificato ottenuto con scaltrezza o anche con slealtà


 
Per partecipare a sondaggio ...anche io ho sempre usato/inteso "colpo gobbo" come giovannino!
Sono perfettamente d'accordo anche con Jacksunny!

A presto!


----------



## Mariano50

Una piccola ricerca sui dizionari in rete. Molto illuminante! 
 Gabrielli:
 ‖ fig., scherz. Colpo gobbo, mossa astuta o mano fortunata al gioco  

Sabattini-Coletti:
 || fig. colpo g., mossa fortunata o astuta  

De Mauro:
 3 agg. BU fig., malriuscito, imperfetto: _è un’impresa nata gobba_, _affare g._


----------



## Angel.Aura

Grande Mariano!
Mi hai salvata 

Ma secondo voi allora, ciascuno può continuare a usare l'espressione come più gli aggrada senza tema di essere smentito?

 (@danalto: ero pronta anche a buttare alle ortiche i miei primi 40 anni. Giuro!)


----------



## saltapicchio

Per me il "colpo gobbo" è l'impresa riuscita con un po' di furbizia e un po' di fortuna, magari a sopresa.

Un altro punto a favore di Angel.Aura


----------



## giovannino

Angel, in fondo la definizione del Devoto Oli è abbastanza vaga da giustificare tutti gli usi suggeriti finora


----------



## MünchnerFax

saltapicchio said:


> Per me il "colpo gobbo" è l'impresa riuscita con un po' di furbizia e un po' di fortuna, magari a sopresa.


Anche per me, però con una sfumatura di "non necessariamente in modo legale o moralmente irreprensibile". Ci sento un accento di furbizia italica, per così dire.

Comunque è un'espressione che non uso praticamente mai.


----------



## danalto

MünchnerFax said:


> Anche per me, però con una sfumatura di "non necessariamente in modo legle o moralmente irreprensibile". Ci sento un accento di furbizia italica, per così dire.
> 
> Comunque è un'espressione che non uso praticamente mai.


Quoto Mr Bier, mi complimento per Angel (_ma perché ti ho chiamata Laura?_) che si è salvata in corner, e mi chiedo...ma _*colpo di mano*_...?
E apro un thread...


----------



## Mariano50

MünchnerFax said:


> Anche per me, però con una sfumatura di "non necessariamente in modo legle o moralmente irreprensibile". Ci sento un accento di furbizia italica, per così dire.



Infatti "i colpi *gobbi* vengono realizzati (prevalentemente) da *dritti*!"


----------



## saltapicchio

Mariano50 said:


> Infatti "i colpi *gobbi* vengono realizzati (prevalentemente) da *dritti*!"


 
...e oltretutto non gli va storto niente.


----------



## Daniegghia

Tornando al modo di dire, sono sicuro che *un colpo gobbo* è sempre causa di un successo inaspettato.

Si può usare sia nei casi in cui il successo è raggiunto per via di un colpo di fortuna improvviso, sia nei casi in cui per raggiungere l'obiettivo si è giocato sporco.
Più propriamente si usa per commentare un successo improvviso e inspiegabile di qualcuno che si trovava in una situazione disperata, insinuando, ma non asserendo, una certa scorrettezza del soggetto in questione.


----------



## Angel.Aura

danalto said:


> Quoto Mr Bier, mi complimento per Angel (_ma perché ti ho chiamata Laura?_) *
> [*]* che si è salvata in corner, e mi chiedo...ma _*colpo di mano*_...?
> E apro un thread...


*
[*] *Non ne ho idea... 
Ciao,
Laura


----------



## danalto

Angel.Aura said:


> *
> [*] *Non ne ho idea...
> Ciao,
> Laura


 Dacci oggi la nostra gaffe quotidiana. Amen.


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me il colpo gobbo è un risultato estremamente vantaggioso ottenuto con la furbizia.
Sulla connotazione positiva o negativa tutto dipende da come consideriamo la furbizia.
Mi sembra che la maggior parte degli italiani considerino la furbizia in senso positivo, come una dote ammirevole. Al contrario dell'ingenuità, che è considerata come un qualcosa di spregevole.


----------



## vega3131

danalto said:


> Quoto Mr Bier, mi complimento per Angel (_ma perché ti ho chiamata Laura?_) che si è salvata in corner, e mi chiedo...ma _*colpo di mano*_...?
> E apro un thread...


Un uso piuttosto comune di *colpo di mano*, nel significato di "lavoretto fatto alla svelta":
"Dobbiamo portare via questi mobili. Se domani vieni col camioncino facciamo un colpo di mano e ci togliamo il pensiero"


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao vega! 
Abbiamo una nuova discussione dedicata interamente al colpo di mano


----------



## la italianilla

Buongiorno a tutti!
Ho sempre inteso "colpo gobbo" con un'accezione sia positiva che negativa. 
_Accezione positiva _-> la riuscita di un piano e/o progetto che aveva delle condizioni a contorno abbastanza sfavorevoli e/o di difficile realizzazione.
_Accezione negativa_ -> il raggiungimento della stessa tramite dei modi/vie un po' furbesche, diciamo un po' _all'italiana_.

Alla prossima!


----------



## SunDraw

Ed ecco la mia...


Angel.Aura said:


> sul Forum Italiano-Inglese (questa qui) è emersa l'espressione _fare un colpo gobbo_ intesa come fare qualcosa di molto ingiusto e scorretto


Usato con valenza primaria di censura direi proprio di no: né _molto_ ingiusto né_ scorretto._
Anzi direi proprio: strabiliante ma sostanzialmente _indiscutibile_! (v. più sotto)


Angel.Aura said:


> Insomma: il colpaccio.


Del "colpaccio" per me ne è infine esatto equivalente .


Angel.Aura said:


> Personalmente ho sempre pensato che il _colpo gobbo_ fosse un colpo di fortuna, una vincita alla lotteria, una cosa molto ben riuscita.


Questo è forse più il "*colpo grosso*".


Angel.Aura said:


> un bottino miliardario di una rapina


Questo magari è il "*grosso colpo*" .


Angel.Aura said:


> sul DeMauro:
> 3 agg. BU fig., malriuscito, imperfetto: _è un’impresa nata gobba_, _affare g._


Direi che "colpo gobbo" *non* fa riferimento a quest'accezione di gobbo.
Non alla deformità ma all'eccezionalità, una certa _arcanità_, della gobba, tradizionalmente "portafortuna": come a dire "colpo [da] gobbo [portafortuna]" quindi.

Mi ritrovo con la "media ponderata" di tutti gli interventi che mi hanno preceduto: il "colpaccio" può non essere ...legalmente sanzionabile.
"Ci ha provato e gli è riuscito il colpo gobbo".
Secondo me significa appunto ("provarci") avere successo a partire da delle condizioni/risorse/probabilità iniziali minime, e questo è magari "quasi ingiusto" ma solo "moralmente" (nel senso più lieve del termine: insomma l'esatto opposto di una "_vittoria morale_"!) rispetto a chi ha lavorato magari tanto e certo con più senno alle precondizioni intermedie.
Forse, nell'usarlo, si incrocia anche con un'immagine di curva di "salto" "sorpasso"...?
...peccato, si dirà, che è la stessa del "raggiro"?!

Anche il "colpo di mano" è un "azzardo" ma fondamentalmente, direi, "improvviso e irruente" e non necessariamente né a buon fine (nel proseguo degli eventi) né tantomeno di risultato spropositatamente positivo. Persino più "offensivo" il "colpo di mano", ma nel senso di violento e sfacciato rispetto a un "colpo gobbo" che tutt'al più vedrei "vergognosamente/immeritatamente fortunato" quanto ...ahimè... invidiabile.


----------



## vega3131

Già che ci siamo, potremmo aggiungere "fare un gobbo", nel senso di fare un lavoretto occasionale in nero. "...oltre al lavoro in ditta gli capitava ogni tanto di fare un gobbo per conto proprio".


----------



## Ladyfio

Riprendo quel messaggio, solo per aggiungere la mia idea perché anch'io ora devo trovare una traduzione appropriata per questo.
Quello che ho trovato io è: _colpo gobbo, mossa fortunata o astuta_
(http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/G/gobbo_1.shtml)
Dunque ha un senso positivo

E mi sembra anche giusto nel contesto in cui devo tradurre:
'A questo punto tiro fuori il mio _colpo gobbo_'
un'astuzia insomma, ma forse e' negativo nel senso calcolatore o uno scherzo.


----------



## o-nami

MünchnerFax said:


> con una sfumatura di "non necessariamente in modo legale o moralmente irreprensibile". Ci sento un accento di furbizia italica, per così dire.



Quoto in pieno.


----------



## ursu-lab

A me un "colpo gobbo" fa venire in mente una truffa o una rapina, un  "colpo" nel senso di "mettere a segno un colpo". Cioè, positivo per chi è  riuscito a fregare qualcun altro, ma non certo per il malcapitato.

Ci sono diversi film dal titolo "colpo gobbo" e si riferiscono tutti  a rapine.


----------



## laurentius87

MünchnerFax said:


> Anche per me, però con una sfumatura di "non necessariamente in modo legale o moralmente irreprensibile".



Già, del resto come detto sopra Sabatini-Coletti parla di "mossa fortunata o astuta".

Mi piace anche la definizione del Treccani:

_*colpo gobbo*,  mossa o azione astuta, imprevista e in genere poco leale, con cui si  ottiene un vantaggio per sé stessi, quasi sempre a danno di altri._


----------

